
Robot beats “I am not a Robot” Captcha - rock57
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsF7enQY8uI
======
cooper12
Sigh, since we're on HN I'm obliged to tell you that no, the robot didn't beat
captcha. All it did was click a button. The way the newer captcha system works
is based on internal data about your browser. The captcha was already going to
go through. (besides, the point isn't to protect against really slow physical
robots, but spammers) Yes, I'm really fun at parties.

------
lazyant
That "robot" seems more like a remote-control arm operated by a human (so a
robot is not beating the captcha) since it doesn't seem to have input sensors
like cameras.

